# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  رجیستر کردن کامپوننت ها

## Juventus FC

چه طور میشه یک ocx با برنامه Setup FACTORY در کامپیوتر کاربر رجیستر کنیم ؟ منظور اینکه شخص مخاطب من یک کاربریست که خیلی مبتدی و به هیچ کدام از اینها وارد نیست من نیاز دارم یک سریکامپوننتهمراه با نصب در کامپیوتر کاربر رجیستر بشن. حتی واسه اطمینان رفتم به properties اون کامپوننت بعد تو تب advanced دیدم گزینه Register COM interfaces تیک خورده تست رو هم زدم دیدم مشکلی وجود نداره منتها وقتی برنامه نصب میشه اگر کامپوننت که لازم رجیستر بشه رجیستر نشده پیغام خطا میده.
ولی وقتی با این برنامه های رجیستر کردن کامپوننت تموم اون کامپوننت ها رو رجیستر میکنی دیگه مشکلی وجود نداره. من میخواهم این رجیستر کردن رو خود فایل Setup انجام بده.

----------


## YasserDivaR

توی ستاپ فکتوری روی فایل دبل کلیک کن
وگزینه Register رو بزن یعنی تیک اونو باید بزنی

----------


## Juventus FC

> توی ستاپ فکتوری روی فایل دبل کلیک کن
> وگزینه Register رو بزن یعنی تیک اونو باید بزنی


دوست من ! کلا شما اصلا پست ها رو نمیخونید و پاسخ میدید ؟ تو پست عرض کردم که حتی تیک رجیستر شدن رو هم زدم ولی با این حالا وقتی دوبار روی فایل اجرایی برنامه کلیک میکنم میگه این فایل رجیستر نشده.

----------


## YasserDivaR

> دوست من ! کلا شما اصلا پست ها رو نمیخونید و پاسخ میدید ؟ تو پست عرض کردم که حتی تیک رجیستر شدن رو هم زدم ولی با این حالا وقتی دوبار روی فایل اجرایی برنامه کلیک میکنم میگه این فایل رجیستر نشده.


فایل رو پیوست کن یه تست بزنم
در ضمن فایل رو عوض کن شاید فایل مشکل داره
در ضمن ستاپ رو در حات Admin اجرا کن مشکلت حل شد با این روش توی ستاپ فکتوری ستاپ رو باید با دسترسی Admin بیلد کنی

----------

